# So, what did you do today?



## bexy (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have the time or the patience for a full scale blog, so how about this short and sweet version for those similar!??

SUNDAY 21 SEPT 08

Had a lazy morning, got up at 12.30pm. Made myself some cheese on toast and decided to watch The Birdcage! It was FAB! Gonna buy it! Then I did some washing, chatted to some friends, came on Dims for a while and chased my cat around the house (she was running around with a toilet roll making an awful mess!)
Opened a bottle of wine about 7pm, gonna make dinner soon. Will be back on Dims later.

A nice lazy day so far.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 21, 2008)

I was up at 7am, when my 6 year old neice decided she would try to make me toast and set the smoke alarm off! Had a brekky of toast and choc spread, then she decide to try to do a pedicure on me which involved shoving an orangestick up my nailbed then covering my feet in polish, but I loved every second  After that, Ive been here hijacking threads lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Got up this morning, made meat spaghetti sauce from scratch, then made 2 pans of baked lasagna, a pan of cinnamon rolls and a pan of brownies.

Was in the cookin' mood today!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2008)

*on her way to JerseyChik's place for an impromptu food fest*

Um, slow getting started today since it's finally a day off. Up at 9, made lattes for the Mister and I, munched on a bagel with cream cheese and lox and a cookie and have been surfing the web since, getting nothing done. The rest of the day will hopefully include a movie, _Burn After Reading_.

Oh and I suppose I should quit procrastinating and put my folded clothes away. 

Dull, dull, freakin' dull.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> *on her way to JerseyChik's place for an impromptu food fest*




Come on over! Trust me, there's always plenty!! :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Got up this morning, made meat spaghetti sauce from scratch, then made 2 pans of baked lasagna, a pan of cinnamon rolls and a pan of brownies.
> 
> Was in the cookin' mood today!



Will have to pay Chikie a visit today for a good homemade dinner and dessert


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

I was up at 8, tending to my Pointfest wounds, but all was worth it, got to meet members of Black Tide, and got all of Shinedowns autographs....but I digress, had a Banana and a PBJ, some Cranenergy beverage, rocked the Force Unleashed for about an hour, watched I love the 80's 3-D, Electricity went out, came back on, probably going to play more Force Unleashed and watch the Rise and Fall of ECW and Jake the Snake 'Pick Your Poison"



and I have been in PJ pants all day, hells yes


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 21, 2008)

Woke up at 10 am. Ate left over baked ziti from our engagement party yesterday for breakfast. Laid on couch with puppy. Mustered energy to take shower, took an hour nap, and am contemplating unpacking from vacation.


----------



## bexy (Sep 21, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Woke up at 10 am. Ate left over baked ziti from our engagement party yesterday for breakfast. Laid on couch with puppy. Mustered energy to take shower, took an hour nap, and am contemplating unpacking from vacation.



ooh you had an engagement party?!?! lovely!! and what is ziti by the way lol?


----------



## mejix (Sep 21, 2008)

hangover. in my underwear until about 1. read the nytimes. watched some porn. put some music on my mp3 player. did some office work. cooked. finished "aida". wrote a post on buddhism and then deleted it. found this thread. may leave the apartment at some point.


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ooh you had an engagement party?!?! lovely!! and what is ziti by the way lol?



Yes, my soon to be mother in law threw us one, 

And baked ziti is a type of pasta...with sauce and cheese mixed and baked!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 21, 2008)

woke up at the King Alfreds,
sat about playing old school playstation games and devising the "scope" document for my computer game project
ate gourmet surf and turf made by our good friend the landlord
skipped the fare on the train home
played some rockband round a mates
ended up here


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 21, 2008)

Carla and I woke up at a Hyatt Hotel not far from home where we shot some photo sets for her website.

We had a great breakfast at a local diner that we frequented back in the day, then came home to meet with Berna so we could continue to plan the New Jersey BBW Bash.

I then worked on the agenda for the wrestling show we're having next weekend, and all of us sat down for a late lunch/early dinner courtesy of the local chinese restaurant, who also specializes in Thai (love the curry/coconut chicken!)

I've been watching the last game to be played at Yankee Stadium, and have gotten a little emotional over the ceremonies that were shown on ESPN.

And now, I'm going upstairs to put my son to sleep.


----------



## Jasminium (Sep 21, 2008)

I had a really nice day today. I got some homework done, tried at least, my nephews were full of energy this morning and as bratty as teenage boys can be. When I finished up I went over to Ichiban Kan to pick up some more Tupperware pieces. Heres the web site, if youre into storage stuff youll love it. http://www.ichibankanusa.com/ After that I went and picked up a pizza, deep dish, it was really good and watched Disfigured which I also liked, but not as much as I had hoped. I got a little exercise, played Guitar Hero with my nephews, cleaned, and now Im just lounging.

Actually I think it's time for beer and more pizza.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 21, 2008)

I went to Target and looked at the Halloween decorations. I bought a plush Domo and a deck of Tragic Royalty playing cards. Wheeee!!! Is that an exciting day or what?


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

MON 22 SEPT 08

Was woken up this morning by an old lady I have never met before asking if i could walk her dog...I had no idea who this lady was or where she came from. I also was in my pyjamas. I think she wanted to leave the dog with me there and then....I told her I would walk the dog but I would have to get changed. She told me she lives 5 doors down and has seen me walking past the window and thought she would ask me as she has a bad hip...Bless!

Got changed and walked dog. Dog did not want to be walked. Dog was at least 75 years old. Took dog round the block and then it refused to move any further. I didn't want to seem lazy like I had only taken it out for 5 minutes so I sat on a wall for a further 10 mins....took dog back. Hope this isn't going to be a regular thing lol....!

Going to get my groceries today and then take some piccies tonight. I bought sweets to use in a photoset but they seem to have mysteriously disappeared...I'm looking at my Cutie...


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I woke up with the doorbell at 8:03AM. It was my nieces driving lesson to pick her up. I didnt get outta bed I stayed in my warm bed until 10am. I am off today so I firgured what the hell! I havent done much today as I am stillll sick. I did manage to put clothes in the washer and hang up some clothes to dry. I think Im gonna goto the grocery store after. Tonight is Prison Break and Jon and Kate plus 8 so I wont be leaving my house! Exciting hey


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Sep 22, 2008)

Up at 6:15am, went to work, came back for a breakfast/lunch, followed by waiting for my landlord to come and put in a fire alarm before the inspector came. Yawned a lot... played on the computer. Listened to my sick roomy whine a lot. Finally I'm off to go to work again! Yay weird hours!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm home from school today, as I've been sick the past few days and just wasn't up to going. I've done nothing but sleep, sit around, watch TV, go on the computer and eat today. Oh, well, I did some laundry. I think I'm going to go take a nap, eat some dinner and then watch Jon & Kate Plus 8!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

Got up at 8 am, out of the house by 9 to be to work by 10. Stopped and got some breakfast on the way to work (whataburger: got onion rings, gravy, diet coke and a sausage breakfast sandwich), and i've been at work since. Once I get off work at 7 im stopping by the store for onion rolls for our meat sandwiches for dinner and going to stop by the liquor store to see if they have the beer that i want in stock. I'll be watching Heroes and then bed to do it all again tomorrow lol


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Got up at 8 am, out of the house by 9 to be to work by 10. Stopped and got some breakfast on the way to work (whataburger: got onion rings, gravy, diet coke and a sausage breakfast sandwich), and i've been at work since. Once I get off work at 7 im stopping by the store for onion rolls for our meat sandwiches for dinner and going to stop by the liquor store to see if they have the beer that i want in stock. I'll be watching Heroes and then bed to do it all again tomorrow lol



Onion rings for breakfast? Gravy for breakfast? Is that an American thing?? By the way, wait till you have an Ulster Fry when you are here!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Onion rings for breakfast? Gravy for breakfast? Is that an American thing?? By the way, wait till you have an Ulster Fry when you are here!!



No..that's more of a Rowan is a weirdo and doesnt eat actual breakfast foods very often thing lol


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Got up at 8 am, out of the house by 9 to be to work by 10. Stopped and got some breakfast on the way to work (whataburger: got onion rings, gravy, diet coke and a sausage breakfast sandwich), and i've been at work since. Once I get off work at 7 im stopping by the store for onion rolls for our meat sandwiches for dinner and going to stop by the liquor store to see if they have the beer that i want in stock. I'll be watching Heroes and then bed to do it all again tomorrow lol




I love gravy! That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 22, 2008)

Woke up at 8am, layed in bed with a friend, left his place around 9:15am.

Made the two-hour drive back to home/school. Ate a bite of breakfast at my apartment, got my stuff together, went to French class. Came back to my apartment after French, did a little homework, chatted on IM, and watched the Food Network.

Left for math class at 4:45pm and rode the bus (because I'm too damn lazy to walk there). Didn't stay the entire class period (we weren't required to today). Took the bus back...and here I am. Talking to my roomie, checking my email, and listening to Grey's Anatomy as she watches it on the TV in our room.

Oh oh...and it's about to be food time again. 

And then, homework time. I have a *$%!-load of it to do tonight.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Onion rings for breakfast? Gravy for breakfast? Is that an American thing?? By the way, wait till you have an Ulster Fry when you are here!!



My brother sometimes eats pizza for breakfast. Have you ever heard of anybody doing that?
What is an Ulster fry?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My brother sometimes eats pizza for breakfast. Have you ever heard of anybody doing that?
> What is an Ulster fry?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulster_fry#Ulster_fry

I suppose i'll try it when I go visit bexy...might as well try all i can that is irish while im there! lol


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Rowan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulster_fry#Ulster_fry
> 
> I suppose i'll try it when I go visit bexy...might as well try all i can that is irish while im there! lol



I like eggs and I like beef sausages. I do not eat bacon or any pork products though.

I wonder if anybody could get through all of that food on that plate?


----------



## Red (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Onion rings for breakfast? Gravy for breakfast? Is that an American thing?? By the way, wait till you have an Ulster Fry when you are here!!



Ulster Fry is baaaaaaaaadness. Man, I could eat one of those now and I've just had dinner, oh dear!


----------



## bexy (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I like eggs and I like beef sausages. I do not eat bacon or any pork products though.
> 
> I wonder if anybody could get through all of that food on that plate?



heh that's a small one!!


----------



## g-squared (Sep 22, 2008)

I got up at like 6:30, showered then met some people for breakfast, then i had classes from 8 until 4:30; and on my way to dinner i saw a tree that looked like a dildo. Now i'm waiting for the season premiere of heroes


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 22, 2008)

met my lecturers for the year who seem like some kind of academic equivalant of the A-team
went down mates pub for a swift pint at lunch (JSA well spent)
found out that I have thursday and friday free till January
got merry at hardcore punk night in mates pub


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Onion rings for breakfast? Gravy for breakfast? Is that an American thing??



First I've heard of it. I thought most people just ate cereal.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> First I've heard of it. I thought most people just at cereal.



I eat cereal occasionally at other mealtimes.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 22, 2008)

Woke up at 8 am after about 2 hours of sleep. As I walked out of my building, I was stopped by the building manager giving me free breakfast! Caught the subway to campus. Had a meeting with a professor. Wrote a paper. Went to 3 classes. Came home and took a nice long nap. Woke up and made grilled cheese with tomato soup. Now here I am :]


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My brother sometimes eats pizza for breakfast. Have you ever heard of anybody doing that?
> What is an Ulster fry?



I love eating pizza for breakfast! I'd rather eat it for breakfast than for dinner, honestly.



Rowan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulster_fry#Ulster_fry
> 
> I suppose i'll try it when I go visit bexy...might as well try all i can that is irish while im there! lol



What is soda bread?!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 23, 2008)

Got up ate breakfast , came to work, now debating whether or not to practice the hula at lunch.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Sep 23, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I got up at like 6:30, showered then met some people for breakfast, then i had classes from 8 until 4:30; and on my way to dinner i saw a tree that looked like a dildo. Now i'm waiting for the season premiere of heroes




A tree that looked like a dildo??WTF Do you have a pic to prove this?!?! You should just watch where your driving and quit looking at nature!


----------



## g-squared (Sep 23, 2008)

canadianbbw4u said:


> A tree that looked like a dildo??WTF Do you have a pic to prove this?!?! You should just watch where your driving and quit looking at nature!



I was actually walking, but if i remember i'll take a picture next time i go to that dining hall


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love eating pizza for breakfast! I'd rather eat it for breakfast than for dinner, honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> What is soda bread?!



Yeah Bexy my dear...what is soda bread? You live there and can explain better than me lol


----------



## bexy (Sep 24, 2008)

> Soda bread is a type of quick bread in which baking soda has been substituted for yeast. The ingredients of traditional soda bread are flour, baking soda, salt, and buttermilk.



and its YUM!! With cheese on top!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2008)

grilled chicken and cheese sandwich from Subway for breakfast today on my way to work...thought I'd let you know LOL


----------



## troubadours (Sep 24, 2008)

skipped class to sleep an extra 3 hours :X

showered

now i am sitting around in my robe ~txting~ people

plans for the rest of the day:

tell the office my shower / sink is clogged

do hair, makeup, clothes etc

lunch at shitty school cafeteria

creative non-fiction class

work til 7 or 7:30 depending on how bored i get

possibly scrabble later, definitely homework later


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 24, 2008)

i slept in, now im working on code. yay!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nothing important, that's for damn sure. I hate being sick!


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I slept for ten hours, got up, took a shower, put pants on, put Devotchka on, made curry tofu.

So far its been a great day, I'm thinking a mild twenty mile bicycle ride after class and homework and perhaps some rum and coke and a Cliff bar will rub my evening out nicely.

edit,

for those of you interested:

Curry Tofu!

go vegan!

Devotchka


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Woke up
grumbled
thought mean nasty thoughts
Did the three S's (two of them are shower and shave)
Called Devon to say good morning and to tell her that I love her
Noticed that my effing ipod screen was broken. Grrrrr.
Went to work
Wrote an email to a guy who says he buys broken ipods. He says that he can fix it for a decent price. Sweet.
Something resembling work
Went to lunch with my friend Kelli, and we caught up. The Ipod guy showed up and fixed my ipod while we were eating, once again, sweet!
And that's been my day so far.


----------



## bexy (Sep 24, 2008)

got my internet fixed and was able to stop having cold sweats!!

watched almost an entire box set of heroes...damn its a good show, thanks Maxx!

made a pasta bake that could have fed 15 people..


----------



## g-squared (Sep 24, 2008)

somebody asked to see a picture of the tree i walk by eveyday that i think looks like a leafy green dildo. So i took one.


View attachment dildotree.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2008)

g-squared said:


> somebody asked to see a picture of the tree i walk by eveyday that i think looks like a leafy green dildo. So i took one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50195



If that looks like a dildo..i think you need to get laid more often lol


----------



## g-squared (Sep 24, 2008)

Rowan said:


> If that looks like a dildo..i think you need to get laid more often lol



well i'm a guy so pardon me if my image of a dildo is little more than a cylinder with a rounded tip


----------



## KCBBW (Sep 25, 2008)

Went to work.... always fun

Took hubby for CT scan .... not so fun...

Went to Sonic for a corn dog and happy hour diet limeade

Went to see my parents who are here to visit....

Watched "Criminal Minds"

Playing on the 'puter!

nitey nite!


----------



## KCBBW (Sep 25, 2008)

That would tickle a bit, wouldn't it?


----------



## intraultra (Sep 25, 2008)

it's amazing how similarly boring my days are.

woke up at 8, showered and such. subway'd it to campus. struggled to stay awake in 3 classes. got a soft pretzel that turned out to be quite hard and possibly old. ate it anyway (starving). met a classmate in the computer lab to start brainstorming for a project. bought tastykakes on sale. got home. ate tastykakes. napped. ate dinner and i have since been on the computer.

i did have some real food for dinner, fyi.


----------



## bexy (Sep 25, 2008)

I went into town, bought a few wee gifts for 2 special Dims peeps hehe! Also bought a computer chair that has wheels. the result of which is i dont seem to want to use my feet for anything anymore...wheel it to the phone, the kitchen, to pet the cat, the only thing I haven't figured out what to do is wheel upstairs...give me time lol!!
My cutie put it together for me and I am convinced the seat is the back and the back is the seat...he insists not!

Went to see about my new tattoo. went to the best tattooist in belfast, and was warned in advance he would be booked up...DECEMBER THE 4TH!?!? lol! I said that was ok however as it is going to be erm...somewhat expensive...and it gives me time to save.
It is a custom piece but I had the idea of a heart shaped padlock, with keys, flowers and a scroll around it. And on the scroll some Morrissey lyrics "Till You Came With The Key".

Made dinner, realised I had no salt freaked out...found a sachet in my bag lol!! Thats why I keep everything, as you never know when it will come in handy!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I went into town, bought a few wee gifts for 2 special Dims peeps hehe! Also bought a computer chair that has wheels. the result of which is i dont seem to want to use my feet for anything anymore...wheel it to the phone, the kitchen, to pet the cat, the only thing I haven't figured out what to do is wheel upstairs...give me time lol!!
> My cutie put it together for me and I am convinced the seat is the back and the back is the seat...he insists not!
> 
> Went to see about my new tattoo. went to the best tattooist in belfast, and was warned in advance he would be booked up...DECEMBER THE 4TH!?!? lol! I said that was ok however as it is going to be erm...somewhat expensive...and it gives me time to save.
> ...



I just broke a wheel of my computer chair the other day  I'll have to order a new wheel for it... bleh


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I just broke a wheel of my computer chair the other day  I'll have to order a new wheel for it... bleh



mine is too wheely lol every little move takes me half way across the living room!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> mine is too wheely lol every little move takes me half way across the living room!!



lol...i bet that's funny to watch! "Hey bex...could you grab that for me? *little scoot* Whoah..where the hell did you go?? " lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 26, 2008)

lol Bexy. I used to wheel everywhere too. Now our carpet doesn't work with the wheels so i have to use my legs like a sucker 

My day was pretty uneventful, sent the big boys off to work and school and headed back to bed and battled the baby to get some extra sleep. Fed him every 2 hours until 3 and he has been sleeping since. I watched the 2nd disc of Grey's Anatamy's first season. Now i have to anxiously await season 2 from Netflix 
My evening will consist of going to Costco and the grocery store. oh and a much desired shower. (having a newborn makes it hard for simple luxuries like a shower or shaved legs)


----------



## bexy (Sep 28, 2008)

awww lol see I have a varnished wooden floor, so my wheels go super duper fast!!

hope you managed to get some you time and have a long, hot shower


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 28, 2008)

The pup slept in this morning, so I woke at 10am. I woke up and went through a MONSTER pile of mail that has been neglected for far too long.

We went to Costco, and then came home and put stuff away.

We then went to seed Lakeview Terrace

We came home and I then made the roast for the oven, organized all my kitchen cupboards, and am sitting around in a tank top and undies, getting ready to shred a pile of things that need it.

And I am eagerly waiting for 9pm for desperate housewives.


----------



## bexy (Sep 28, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> The pup slept in this morning, so I woke at 10am. I woke up and went through a MONSTER pile of mail that has been neglected for far too long.
> 
> We went to Costco, and then came home and put stuff away.
> 
> ...




ooh how was the movie?


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ooh how was the movie?



It was really good, I really enjoy Samuel L. Jackson, I havent seen him in anything I havent liked yet!


----------



## bexy (Sep 28, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> It was really good, I really enjoy Samuel L. Jackson, I havent seen him in anything I havent liked yet!



My friend met him once in Liverpool, when he was filming the 51st State.

she approached him and asked for a pic and he asked why?! Obviously she replied well because of who you are...he lied to her for like 10mins saying he is always mistaken for Samuel L Jackson but he wasn't him.

My friend was just about to give up and leave and he said "PSYCH"!! Signed for her and took some pics, I've loved him since then!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2008)

not much...watched a good show...talked to the dead sexiest woman alive...i ate a microwave meal...now bedtime for work in the a.m.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> My friend met him once in Liverpool, when he was filming the 51st State.
> 
> she approached him and asked for a pic and he asked why?! Obviously she replied well because of who you are...he lied to her for like 10mins saying he is always mistaken for Samuel L Jackson but he wasn't him.
> 
> My friend was just about to give up and leave and he said "PSYCH"!! Signed for her and took some pics, I've loved him since then!



this story is amazing


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

*went to the gym early for spin class...then home to chill for a few hours...then a nice motorcycle ride downtown to big outdoor annual festival ....ran into ex-bfs boss and we both pretended we didn't see one another in funky coffee shop ?*


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to the gym early for spin class...then home to chill for a few hours...then a nice motorcycle ride downtown to big outdoor annual festival ....ran into ex-bfs boss and we both pretended we didn't see one another in funky coffee shop ?*



You champion! I would not even attempt those spin classes back in the day. Too hard for fatties like me.

Good on ya mate.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2008)

woke up congested & sore throat-y so i went and took an impossible romantic lit exam while sipping earl grey tea. 

called out of work, decided to skip my night class and have been in bed medicined up ever since.

now i'm feeling a bit better, eating some chicken noodle soup and drinking more tea. tried to watch the office on hulu but it wasn't loading so i came here instead ;_;


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 7, 2008)

I slept til 11:30, took a shower, went to work, groomed a few cats and dogs, tried to fix two vacuums, came home and made soup. Not much excitement in my life, is there.

The soup is good, though


----------



## bexy (Oct 8, 2008)

what did I do today...? Procastinated for the entire day so far...


----------



## mergirl (Oct 8, 2008)

snoozed, read, snoozed, read, called the open university to moan at them, ate veggi burger n chips, got shouted at by my friend who i'm looking after cause she is sick and also giving up smoking and is grumpy!!, and now i'm typing.. lalalala.. (that was sing typing).


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 8, 2008)

Dimensions I had a weird night last night that involved Mexican Vodka, if you can believe that.

I woke up at 1 pm and ate a mushroom burger with green pepper and red onions, no cheese, lots of mustard and now I am going to go to political science and then ride over to my work and check with them if they approve of the mohawk I gave myself last night in the mirror of an Arco with a battery operated beard trimmer.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 8, 2008)

Lets see got some homes from the realtor to look at and applied for a down payment assistance grant. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 8, 2008)

Last night/this morning I did this:


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Oct 8, 2008)

Today I booked a shoot, got a solid work schedule, going to do my mile walk at 3pm as I do every day, and will watch a movie before bed. Not much going on today.


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to London. Twas freaking fabulous. And I added to my Tart Card collection, which always makes me joyful


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm making silver-wrapped rings, with various focal beads. Not feeling well today, so I'm not as productive as I'd like to be.


----------



## bexy (Oct 8, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Dimensions I had a weird night last night that involved Mexican Vodka, if you can believe that.
> 
> I woke up at 1 pm and ate a mushroom burger with green pepper and red onions, no cheese, lots of mustard and now I am going to go to political science and then ride over to my work and check with them if they approve of the mohawk I gave myself last night in the mirror of an Arco with a battery operated beard trimmer.



I'm gonna need to see pics of that mohawk...

And that burger sounds amazing :eat1:



Wild Zero said:


> Last night/this morning I did this:



This be's you!??!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Practised on the guitar mainly-I'm learning to play a bit from War Of The Worlds as well as trying to write my own stuff. Also drinking.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> This be's you!??!



Nope, just photos I took from the incredible show I saw last night.


----------



## bexy (Oct 8, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Nope, just photos I took from the incredible show I saw last night.



Jesus I thought one of them was you!! I was hella impressed! 

(ps-I added you to Facebook, but that was back when I thought you were a rock star  j/k!!)


----------



## troubadours (Oct 9, 2008)

slept through my 11 o'clock. (i'm still kinda sick!)

rolled out of bed around 12, got ready while simultaneously watching yo gabba gabba online with my roommate and her boyf. 

got lunch and went to my 2 o'clock, then worked from 3:30 - 7. 

got dinner with roomie. came back to my dorm. laundried. homeworked. dimensioned.

and now i plan on going to sleep. :wubu:


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 9, 2008)

The day in full

Worked on thesis
showered
worked on thesis
grocery shopping
worked on thesis
gym
worked on thesis

I'm pretty sure I did something else too, maybe something to do with this friggin' thesis that is the bane of my existence.

wow, now THAT is an exciting life. Gotta slow this train down before someone gets hurt...


----------



## lalatx (Oct 9, 2008)

Called in at work.... I have had a tension massive head ache for over a week. 
Took pain pills and muscle relaxers for said head ache
Slept until noon. 
Watched tv
Confirmed time and date for back piece with kick ass tattoo artist (set of Oct 18th)
Worked on the crinoline for my Halloween costume. 
Checked the myspace
Listened to music
Basically I had a lazy day which is very rare for me


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 9, 2008)

Woke up, went to work, dealt with stupid people, came home, came on Dims.. pretty average day.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 9, 2008)

took a cab to the doctor for an emergency appointment this morning.
realized i could have just walked to the hospital ER that is pretty much across the street from my apt.:doh:
got a bag full of medicine to take.
sort of felt better after and went shopping.
that was short-lived and i rushed home, but not before buying a new coat and some gray chucks.
slept most of the afternoon.
attempted to read some durkheim for class.
currently laying in bed, about to email my professors to let them know i won't be in class tomorrow :\


----------



## bexy (Oct 9, 2008)

intraultra said:


> took a cab to the doctor for an emergency appointment this morning.
> realized i could have just walked to the hospital ER that is pretty much across the street from my apt.:doh:
> got a bag full of medicine to take.
> sort of felt better after and went shopping.
> ...



Oh no, I do hope you are feeling ok now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

spent the day with my niece and her 18-month old daughter!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 10, 2008)

11 o'clockclass
work from 12:30-3
nap in favor of 4 o'clock
shower,etc
applebees!!!
drinnnnnnnnnkinggggggg
HERE I AM after everyone else falls asleep <3dimensions


----------



## intraultra (Oct 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Oh no, I do hope you are feeling ok now.



aww thanks! i am starting to feel a bit better. hopefully one more day and i'll be back to normal and actually get to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## frankman (Oct 10, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> The day in full
> 
> Worked on thesis
> showered
> ...



I can only say: "me too". Well, not the bit about the gym, but the rest of it is pretty acurate.


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Erm I got up went online, just waiting for bex to get up so we can go out lol.

Not a very exciting day so far.


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 10, 2008)

frankman said:


> I can only say: "me too". Well, not the bit about the gym, but the rest of it is pretty acurate.



Glad that someone else is feeling the academic pain of it all - what's your thesis about and how far are you in writing it?


----------



## QueenB (Oct 11, 2008)

drove a lot.
i'm currently working on the worst essay ever.

last week: 
fucked around and got a triple-double.


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 11, 2008)

Same thing I did yesterday really


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2008)

QueenB said:


> last week:
> fucked around and got a triple-double.



best post ever

edit : uh .. not much. though i did crush it for a couple hours at the gym.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> best post ever
> 
> edit : uh .. not much. though i did crush it for a couple hours at the gym.




crush it real good


I worked on bikes today, it made me happy.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 11, 2008)

I worked.
Got drunk.
Sobered up. 
Walked home.


It's midnight. 


It was as lame as you'd think it would be. The only interesting part was that I managed to get a girl to name her hamster Algernon.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> crush it real good
> 
> 
> I worked on bikes today, it made me happy.



ooh baby baybeee


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 11, 2008)

Went grocery shopping
Went out to eat at a great local Mexican restaurant
Bought some new clothes 
Browsed for a new refridgerator (Have to wait until I get my Christmas bonus before we can buy one)
Took a GMC Acadia for a test drive. I drove it out of town to our house, where we switched places. I looked at the sticker. Almost $44,000.00. Yikes!! Good things we're just looking at this stage. Loved how it drove, but the seat is not very BBW friendly.

That's it so far, but there's a few hours of daylight yet.


----------



## dragorat (Oct 11, 2008)

*Got up a little after 7....sorted laundry...surfed & chatted til about 10....went & did laundry...Checked mail & shopped while laundry was being done....Came home chatted for a bit....went to vist a friend recuperating in a nursing home(He was injured in a head on collision with a woman who fell asleep at the wheel)....He looks better than you'd think from that kind of accident...Came home...Surfed...chatted & watched tv*


----------



## Rowan (Oct 12, 2008)

i spent my much of my day at super wal mart..but i suppose i should be happy i get to eat cuz of it..

i hate people who try to make others feel bad.....thanks for the comment woman at the deli..."Oh you know what you want to eat being a big girl don't you"?

highlight of my day


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> i hate people who try to make others feel bad.....thanks for the comment woman at the deli..."Oh you know what you want to eat being a big girl don't you"?



Nah, I think you know what you want to eat because you have a working brain, an appetite (as all humans big and small do) and some knowledge of your own tastes and wants.

I woke up at approximately 9:00am. I got ready for work and got to work at approximately 9:40am. I took lunch at 2:30pm - Taco Bell - and then sat at a park eating my lunch whilst watching the water calmly live. I got off work at 5:00pm and came straight home, turned on my computer and have sat in this chair since then, surfing the internets and listening to music. I did also watch *Iron Man*.

Basic day in the life of Chimpi.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 13, 2008)

TODAY:

woke up at 10, laid in bed
realized HOLY SHIT, I HAVE A 5 PAGE MIDTERM PAPER DUE AT 11 THAT I DID NOT EVEN START
proceeded to freak out for like 10 minutes
looked at the assignment for the first time
BANGED THAT SHIT OUT IN AN HOUR
went to computer lab to print it
walked in to class 10minutes late, but with paper in hand
went to saladworks & five below & dunkin donuts with my friend
went to 2 o'clock class
now i'm in my room, no work thanks to columbus day!


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 13, 2008)

Worked - even though it's a holiday in Canada -boo I'm a workaholic
Cleaned - the mess the roomies left in the kitchen, and made my bathroom sparkly clean like
Edited - the latest set that I shot getting it ready to be sent in
Myspace - actually answered all the message that people have sent to me (I'm horrible and got behind)


----------



## CurbFan (Oct 13, 2008)

Stayed up way too late on dimensions chat

Woke up for class on 5 hours of sleep
Homework
Nap
Dimensions Forums

About to go to class again, then do some more homework. Yay Columbus Day!!!


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in a midieval town in England.

I woke up listening to the chimes of a mini-Big Ben, and a pigeon chortling outside my window.

Breakfast of sausages and eggs.

Wandered about the town, taking in history and architecture. Some of the buildings here are 1000 years old.

A pleasant lunch sitting outside on a patio.

More wandering about.

A nice dinner at a fisherman's restaurant.

Sat in a pub enjoying a great novel and a pint of Foster's.

Beats hell out of doin' the laundry.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 13, 2008)

Put together a list of houses for sale that I want to see and see if I want to put a bid on them.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Woke up at 8:30am
Got up at 9am, made hot tea
Coaxed hubby into bed at 9:20am (heh heh)
Got into shower at 11am
Left for work at 11:20am, stopped for gas (305/gal!)
Got to work at 12:07pm
Put new cabinet together, unloaded paper goods/cleaning supplies in from move.
Worked on billing, answered some work related email, sent some non work related email
Left for home at 4:20pm 
Pulled in driveway at 5:15pm. 
Sat down to dinner with family (hubby cooked!)
Went to Dims site at 6:30pm - still here!


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 16, 2008)

What did I do today? I'll tell you what I did today - I slept. And why did I sleep? Because I submitted my frickin' Masters thesis at 5am the night before!!

Okay bragging over, need more sleep now.. *dies from a three-month caffeine overdose*


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 16, 2008)

I went to an "Experience Us" thing, which basically outlines programs offered at the University of Saskatchewan. It was mostly highschool students, but whatever. I just feel sick to my stomach when I think about what I want to do. I don't know if I want to travel before or after I go to school.

Ugh.


----------



## frankman (Oct 22, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> What did I do today? I'll tell you what I did today - I slept. And why did I sleep? Because I submitted my frickin' Masters thesis at 5am the night before!!



They should knight you, you hard-working person you. Seriously, congrats!!! I'm still doing the thesis-thing, wondering why Dante wasn't Dutch. Save us both the struggle...

So yeah, my day:
Woke up at 8.
Drank a pot of coffee.
Thesis time:

Comparing Italian Dante to translated English Dante, finding out where they're different (actually, THAT I do know already: Italian Dante is proving to be far more difficult). Looking through all kinds of articles to see if any of the English language modernist has found these discrepancies too and if so, did they criticize the translator in any of their work?

And then I ate, showered, drank a pot of coffee and became a real person again.


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> I'm in a midieval town in England.
> 
> I woke up listening to the chimes of a mini-Big Ben, and a pigeon chortling outside my window.
> 
> ...



My God I wish I were you.


----------

